
Kotlin 1.0.3 Is Here - belovrv
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/06/kotlin-1-0-3-is-here/
======
SNvD7vEJ
Anyone using Kotlin for production code, how mature is it, re. tools and
language?

How is it compared to Java 8/9?

Eclipse vs IntelliJ?

~~~
nine_k
Since the Kotlin and IntelliJ are created by the same company, I _suspect_
that support in IntelliJ must be somehow better :)

~~~
norswap
Actually it's still lagging behind slightly (there's a big of jankyness at
some points, e.g. when moving classes). But it'll get there.

------
favadi
I was a Java developer like 5 years ago, and already forgot everything about
it. Do I have to relearn Java in order to learn Kotlin?

~~~
norswap
As Kotlin is more or less Java with some sugar thrown on top, yes. Even if you
"learn Kotlin" on its own, you'll essentially have re-learned Java.

~~~
favadi
Thanks, so it is not the kind of language I can learn the basic for fun in a
weekend.

~~~
SNvD7vEJ
Depends on what you mean by "learning a lanuage".

You can probably learn the syntax, and to build and run your application in a
couple of days. Learning the "ecosystem" of Java I think is another matter.

Installing the Eclipse-plugin which includes the Kotlin compiler, creating and
running a "hello World" takes only a few minutes (I just did that).

